# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  new tomato frog

## Robbie

Hi guys. I took a picture on my phone but I can't find a cord to hook up to my usb. So I'll take some on my camera later.

I picked up a female tomato frog at a pet store in a nearby city and despite her looking stressed my room mate and I bought her. She was in a small 5 gallon aquarium that was too warm for her species and was full of moss and she was on the bottom. That and a water dish with her. Her eyes looked bulged out and stressed and her feet seemed to have a discoloration. I fed her last night soon after we got home (she's bigger than Tang) so she may be older as well. She ate about 7 small crickets. I'll get a picture soon, she's quite a hopper and seems to have a lot of personality :-)

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on you new frog.  Hope you have her away from Hopper and in quarantine; specially since frog does not look well.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Robbie

Yeah I have her in a separate 20 gallon and I'm going to see how she does. Thought I took a picture on my camera but I must not have. I'll get one up on the Eve. Her eyes look more relaxed now then they did.

----------


## Robbie

Here are two pictures I took today. unfortunately these pet stores feed them solely crickets as far as I know, so the poor thing has probably never had anything else and wasn't sure what to make of the worms I offered.

----------


## Jack

Great looking frog.  :Smile: 

At first I thought that worm was its leg until I enlarged the picture.

One of the things I love about tomato frogs is the toes on their front feet, they are so long and creepy looking.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## maxQ

Beautiful Tomato, I love them and do keep a coupe. Good luck with him

----------


## Robbie

Lol yeah that's true Jack. One of the first things I was worried about with her was the white in her fore paws which initially seemed to have a faint blue discoloration and a vain look which seems to have gone since I got her. Her eyes look a bit bulged but I've seen some in the wild on google images that look the same way. I have Tang and Fluffy in a 24" long and eventually want to get the 3 of them in 36".  I wanted for a while to get a red tomato frog but I just felt I needed to rescue her.

----------


## Robbie

Don't know if you guys need a better picture to tell if there is any old injury of any kind on her leg based on the discoloration.  Gary: I find they have so much personality. My females both have a look when they see movement that is cute. Their eyes shift to where the movement is and in some cases they spin around in a 360 degree and go right into hunt mode. They often lean their bodies in by extending out a front leg right stealthy like and then snip out their tongue. I love them :-)  If I had the space and the cash I would love to get bull frogs but that will probably never happen. Still, I'll get fire bellies next year and maybe a super red pacman from Yusuke.

----------


## Robbie

She's not quite that colorful. My camera seems to really deepen colors.

----------


## Robbie

Frustrated by hope one of the pet shops in my area is very thoughtless of how they keep their frogs. I have spoken to them politely in this but nothing has changed. The frogs, including their new tomato frog, are under a bright white light that is hot seemingly. The tomato frog in there now looks pretty dry and miserable. With dried looking moss only partly covering her in a small tank.

----------


## Robbie

I finally have a clear video of her. But wait to you see her stalking. Its very much like the Bull Frog documentary that National Geographic did. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jckpv23OZlo

----------


## plasticfaye

That's awesome Robbie! I love watching my tomatoes stalk, but they are so tiny yet... Thanks for sharing. =) It's cool to see what they'll be like when mine are older.

----------

